# Cyber-Kriminelle sollen US-Ölfirmen ausspioniert haben



## Newsfeed (26 Januar 2010)

Es seien hochsensible Daten über Ölvorkommen von mindestens drei Firmen auf besonders intelligente Weise gestohlen worden. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

